# No puedo ver el formato de página  usual del diccionario.



## thewordspeaker

Hola

Cuando  entro en el diccionario de la web, el formato( colores, fondo de pantalla etc) no me aparece como antes, sino mucho más pobre y simplificado: fondo blanco, sin vínculos a expresiones de los foros etc ¿Ha habido algún problema? Gracias


----------



## fsabroso

Hola thewordspeaker:

¡Feliz Año Nuevo!

No, no hay cambios, lo he utilizado varias veces hoy, incluso antes de responder aquí y todo es normal.

Quizás algo en tu browser. Te sugiero lo siguiente:
- Log out.
- Clean the cache memory, and browser history, including temporary files. 
(in Internet Explorer: Tool→Internet Options→Browser History→Delete→Delete all
-Close the browser and start again.

Good luck!


----------



## Pougy

Tengo el mismo problema... No se ven las páginas del diccionario como antes... ya limpié el Browser totalmente y el formato sigue blanco y dispersado, que feo! No sé por qué cambiaron el "look" si todo estaba bien.
Qué se puede hacer?  Gracias por toda sugerencia.


----------



## Pougy

I experience major change in the dictionary page format. The background is white and word definitions cascade downward unevenly. Horrible format. I wonder if the administration is aware ?!? I cleaned my browser cache and files but it doesn't help. Pls. administrators: undo the harm! because the format was fine! The spanish suggestion forum also complains about this. What happened? Can you bring it back as it was?   Thank you


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Pougy,

I've just looked at a SP>EN dictionary page and at an EN>SP page, and I don't see any changes from the way these have been.  Are you talking about another of the WR dictionaries?


----------



## Xiroi

It happenned to me too, just for a little while. It's not the first time and it looked the way it does when Mike is upgrading or changing something. After a while it always looks ok again.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry I missed this thread before!

For those of you affected, are you still having the same problems?

Mike


----------



## Vanda

I had that too, but since yesterday -at least - it is ok to me.


----------



## Xiroi

Yesterday it happened again but as usual, after 10 minutes it was ok.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've backed out a change that I had made. 

Xiroi and others who were affected, please let me know if it continues or has stopped over the next few days.

Thanks!


----------



## Wordsmyth

I've been having the same problem over the last few days ... apparently random, sometimes on opening a dictionary page, sometimes when navigating from one page to another via a link. Cleaning the cache doesn't help. Often self-curing after some arbitrary navigating in and out of the dictionary, or in and out of WR.

Last occurrence was about an hour and a half ago (maybe before your fix, Mike?). I've just tried several dictionary searches, since your last post, and it seems ok now. Will let you know if it comes back.

Ws


----------



## danielfranco

I haven't tried today. Just logged in. 

But yesterday the same problem was still happening: dictionary pages loaded generic, with no format. I didn't whine too much about it, because I usually ask for a translation, either SP->EN or EN->SP and then reverse the translation, and then go to definition pages in either or both languages to check for concordance-

(I know, I know: translator overkill, sorry…)

So, in between one of these many switches back and forth for the same term, the pages fix themselves into the well-known and beloved format we've all come to expect.

I'll search some terms today, and see how it goes…
D


----------

